# New 67 GTO quarter panels



## 01freeman (Dec 28, 2015)

Has anyone purchased the full quarter that are now available for the 67 GTO. Im looking at buying a set for mine. I wanted to hear thoughts. Would it be better to try and massage the ones I have or just replace them. Looking to hear what others have done. What are the best panels for body lines, and fitment etc.

Thanks


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

01freeman,

I am in the same boat. As near as I can tell, Dynacorn is the only vendor making them now. I haven’t been able to find anything specific on the 67 full quarters, but it seems the quality of Dynacorn is hit and miss, depending on the specific piece. I guess one of us is just going to have to take the plunge and report back.

Thanks, 

Dan


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here you go


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

more


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Looking good brad900.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Brad.

They look really good. How was the initial fit? We’re you happy with the quality? We’re these Dynacorn?

Please let me know. 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

I did not install them, AMD Installation did & said they fit with no problems. They are Dynacorn. I am very happy with them. They are the same gauge as factory. The body lines match right up to doors. Don't know if you noticed but my car is a post & AMD Installation made them fit right up


----------

